# Funding for a public school cooking class



## chefmom520 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie to the board and was hoping that someone could help me out.

I will be running a cooking club in my daughter's elementary school. They are 4th graders in a highly diversified cultured area.

I was wondering if some one could possibly direct where I could inquire about donations for supplies and groceries in order to run the club. 

I will be teaching about nutrition, math, science in cooking as well as the obvious cooking of recipes.

Hopefully some one out there will be able to direct me to the correct place.

Thanks


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Welcome to ChefTalk. I am a public school Culinary Arts instructor. I will PM you with my contact information so that we can talk.


----------



## msmadelinerose (Sep 1, 2007)

_I did something similar, and found most of my contributors to be places i always shopped. My butcher donated less then perfect cuts of meat, my produce vendor gave me the veggies and fruit. If you have bakery thrift stores there, it's a good place to get donations. Don't forget to ask your church, many will take a special collections to help._

_Sincerely,_
_MsMadelineRose_


----------



## kirstenschmitz33 (4 mo ago)

This is so wonderful


----------

